# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека

## benoev

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека"
*

----------


## VAVANSTR

Может проконсультируемся по больничной аптеке, а то я внедряю, а поговорить то на счёт неё нескем, может кто что дельное подскажет... VAVANSTR@yandex.ru

----------


## benoev

я тоже хочу её внедрить, только конфу хочу посмотреть, может кто скинет: benoev-8@mail.ru

----------


## KSG034

Кто работает в "1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека" подскажите как правильно делать лекарственные прописи в базе

----------


## Zaiac

Здравствуйте, очень надо посмотреть конфигурацию  1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека. Скиньте пожалуйста установочник или cf-ник, буду очень благодарна! zaiac-06@mail.ru

----------


## KSG034

> Здравствуйте, очень надо посмотреть конфигурацию  1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека. Скиньте пожалуйста установочник или cf-ник, буду очень благодарна! zaiac-06@mail.ru


онлайн демо
http://med.demo.1c.ru/hospital_pharmacy/ru_RU/

----------


## Zaiac

Спасибо, посмотрела, а может быть еще подскажите где скачать можно конфигурацию?...

----------


## Андрей Шульгин

Люди! Скинте установщик zxcmnj6578@mail.ru !

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 1.1.3.1 от 07.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Надежда ЦРБ

Добрый день! Смог ли кто-нибудь вести продажи в новой версии 1.1 1с больничная аптека? Если да, подскажите по ценам, не понимаю, как сделать наценку.

----------


## lex2707

Где можно найти более старые релизы интересует 1.1.1.2

----------


## KSG034

http://forum.ru-board.com/

----------


## lex2707

файл не найден или удален(((

----------


## Ukei

> файл не найден или удален(((


 - Смотрите первое сообщение на каждой странице. Файл на месте.

----------


## lex2707

> - Смотрите первое сообщение на каждой странице. Файл на месте.


http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...limit=1&m=19#1
Релизы ниже 1.1.3.1 не рабочие ссылки

----------


## Ukei

> Релизы ниже 1.1.3.1 не рабочие ссылки


 - Вам обновиться? Так возьмите цф из последней установки.

----------


## lex2707

> - Вам обновиться? Так возьмите цф из последней установки.


 Да мне нужно обновиться, но нужно обновить с 1.0.9.3  до минимального следующего релиза.

----------


## Ukei

> мне нужно обновиться, но нужно обновить с 1.0.9.3


 - Ещё раз перечитайте мой пред. ответ Вам. С помощью .cf Вы обновитесь до актуальной версии. Только именно обновляйтесь им, а не загружайте в базу.

----------


## Kopernik

у меня сейчас БА релиз 1.0.6.1 пробовал обновить до 1.1.3.1 чз *.cf - выдает ошибку и дальше ни в какую. в каком то обновлении, видать было значительное изменение БД, потому что при сравнении много объектов в обновлении удалены. подскажите, как еще можно обновиться, или если можно ключевые обновления где нибудь скачать (перерыл весь инет не нашел :( )

----------


## KSG034

> у меня сейчас БА релиз 1.0.6.1 пробовал обновить до 1.1.3.1 чз *.cf - выдает ошибку и дальше ни в какую. в каком то обновлении, видать было значительное изменение БД, потому что при сравнении много объектов в обновлении удалены. подскажите, как еще можно обновиться, или если можно ключевые обновления где нибудь скачать (перерыл весь инет не нашел :( )


Обновите платформу до 8.2.19.90

Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 1.1.4.1 от 31.07.2014 
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...3284&start=0#2

----------


## Kopernik

платформа 8.3.5.1383

----------


## KSG034

> платформа 8.3.5.1383


Например, конфигурация у вас типовая ?

----------


## Kopernik

да, конфа типовая

----------


## KSG034

> да, конфа типовая


В конфигураторе:
1 - снимайте с полной поддержки
2 - Конфигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла
3 - Загрузили, запускайте отладку.

* - не забывайте про архивную выгрузку

релиз 1.1.4.2 от 12.08.14
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...limit=1&m=19#1

----------


## Kopernik

> В конфигураторе:
> 1 - снимайте с полной поддержки
> 2 - Конфигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла
> 3 - Загрузили, запускайте отладку.
> 
> * - не забывайте про архивную выгрузку
> 
> релиз 1.1.4.2 от 12.08.14
> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...limit=1&m=19#1


воспользовался вашим советом, все обновилось, однако сейчас не пускает в прогу - недостаточно прав, в конфигураторе также

----------


## KSG034

> воспользовался вашим советом, все обновилось, однако сейчас не пускает в прогу - недостаточно прав, в конфигураторе также


При создании пользователей в конфигураторе, один пользователь всегда с полными правами (например администратор).
Вам необходимо выбрать именно его.

----------


## Kopernik

> При создании пользователей в конфигураторе, один пользователь всегда с полными правами (например администратор).
> Вам необходимо выбрать именно его.


естественно выбираю администратора, профиль пользователя и сейчас есть, только прав нету почему-то

----------


## KSG034

> естественно выбираю администратора, профиль пользователя и сейчас есть, только прав нету почему-то


в копии базы посмотрите - у вас в правах пользователя выбран первый пункт "Администратор системы" ?
попробовал на своей базе оставить у пользователя только "Полные права" перезапустил, тоже выдает сообщение недостаточно прав

----------


## Надежда ЦРБ

Здравствуйте!
В больничной аптеке настраиваю формат взаимодействия с электронными поставщиками. На второй закладке поля таблицы товаров в выборе значения поля нам необходимо добавить *допустим сертификат* как это сделать? 
Также при приеме электронных счет фактур  не подтягивает штрих код, а на закладке "порядок, поле поиска" при выборе одного товара номенклатуры, все поля название препарата принимаются этой же номенклатурой (Пример первым в списке выбираю анальгин и все товары принимаются как анальгин, хотя все лс разные)  
Формат.jpg

----------


## Elf-A

А у кого-нибудь есть руководство пользователя к данной конфигурации в электронном виде?

----------


## blaik

А есть у кого-нибудь обнова аптеки 1.1.9.4 или больничная аптека 2.0

----------


## KiraAZ

Добрый день.
Можно поделиться последней версией Медицина: Больничная аптека 2.2.1.7
ivruss@yahoo.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kazarjan

Добрый день! А есть демо или конфигурация версии 2.0? Спасибо заранее

----------


## KiraAZ

Добрый день.
Можно поделиться последней версией Медицина: Больничная аптека 2.2
ivruss@yahoo.com
Спасибо.

----------


## Gabbasv

Всем привет. У кого есть первая редакция Медицина: Больничная аптека. Скиньте пожалуйста


Gabbasv@mail.ru

----------

